# First pregnancy - worried/excited and did i mention worried



## HiccupHolly

Hello Everyone

This is my first post on here! So I thought i would introduce myself!

I am just coming to the end of my 6th week ( I think) all these date calculations are making my head swim a bit!
I am married to my lovely (most of the time) husband and we have have been married since August 08. THis is our first pregnancy and we're both completely over the moon.
I am however really worried because I have wanted to get pregant for ages and now that I am I just don't want anything to go wrong. I just want this first trimester to go really quickly so that we're out of the 'danger' zone and am ok to start telling people!
Its killing me beacuse i just want to shout it from the rooftops!
Did anyone else feel like this?

Any advice for this first timer would be greatly recieved!

Thanks
Holly


----------



## mama2b

Hey welcome to b&b :hug:

I remember when I first found out I was pregnant I didn't tell many people for ages, most close friends were when I found out then several people around 12wks then everybody else I waited until 20wks !!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: welcome


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hi and welcome to BnB :happydance:
Congrats.


----------



## emie

:hi:


----------



## Racheldigger

Holly, I'm even newer than you are and it's possibly not for me to throw my opinions around at this point, but this 'say nothing for the first 12 weeks' business makes me seethe! I'm sure it was invented by a bunch of middle-aged men in white coats! So, you keep your mouth shut just at the time when you most need support from your friends and understanding from your workmates, when you're falling asleep at work with your nose in your keyboard, bursting into tears in meetings, and running to the Ladies' for various reasons every ten minutes, you're terrified, wildly hormonal and emotional, and you're not going to get a scrap of attention from the doctor/midwife until your twelve-week scan. What do you gain from this heroic silence? If it all goes wrong, you lose the baby and are now a physical wreck, desperately hormonal, and in deep grief and anguish to boot, you can stiffen your upper lip, sweep the whole thing under the carpet, and pretend it never happened because nobody else knows and you can carry on without support or understanding, that's what you gain! IT'S RUBBISH! Tell the world! They can jolly well support you and be pleased for you now, and if there's a disaster, you'll need them more than ever! Let's start a Movement!


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Charlotte-j

welcome to baby and bump :hugs:


----------



## chatterbox93

Hi
Im in first tri aswell and have already told my close family even though im only 7 weeks.
I so agree with Racheldigger!!
I was shocked when i first found out, but once i beleived it was true i wanted to tell everyone, I just can't wait to get through first tri =D


----------



## Lillipop

:wave:
Hello and Welcome :)
x


----------



## beaniemac

Hey there

I am in exactly the same boat as u - and totally freaking out about keeping it quiet - but Im loving the suggestion to tell everyone, even though Im way too scared to do it mysefl, but let me know what you decide. :wacko:

We are due around the same time, (28th October)so i would love to keep in touch with you as I am completely new to this whole thing too. This is the first little one for us too, so I know what you are going through. 

Hope all is well! 

:dust:Good luck to you for a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Mind_the_Bump

Congrats on the news :hugs:


This is my first pregnancy too i told my family at my 16 weeks after i was out of the danger zone an i am glad i did.:thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## camocutie2006

:wave: Hello!


----------



## nicholatmn

:wave: Welcome to BNB!


----------

